# do you feel like a nobody at school?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

The feeling when no one at school knows who you are, you are plankton of the social food chain, you don't fit in or belong to any group or social clique, and well, you feel like a nobody in general. I get this feeling every day at school and it really really sucks. I hope I'm not alone.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Yes. I felt that way in school. My advice is to find what you love and be proud of it. If you let your individuality set you apart, nobody else can do it for you.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

I always feel that way. I've just kind of accepted it. People have these tight groups and all I have is 3 or 4 people I sit with at lunch who I barely talk to while browsing reddit.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

JustAPhase said:


> I always feel that way. I've just kind of accepted it. People have these tight groups and all I have is 3 or 4 people I sit with at lunch who I barely talk to while browsing reddit.


Pretty much this for me. I have a few people I sit with that I barely talk to because none of them are really interested in the things I'm interested in. Feels kinda lonely.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

O Range said:


> Pretty much this for me. I have a few people I sit with that I barely talk to because none of them are really interested in the things I'm interested in. Feels kinda lonely.


It does. The best I've been able to do is meet like minded people on the Internet. It's great, don't get me wrong. But I still wish I had friends that I could actually talk to at school or attend social events with.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't have anyone I talk to in my school or in my classes. Surprisingly everbody knows my name though... which I suppose means there's alot of talking about me behind my back, not surprising I guess!


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, but I like being on my own.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

You're not the only one, and I agree that this feeling blows chunks.
I liked niacin's advice though. Be proud of your individuality, and that will set you out in a positive way. I know that's easier said than done, but it's a good goal to think about when you're feeling down.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i am a nobody in school. 

i switch seats in one class one day and the teacher thinks im missing after staring directly at me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am the invisible child.

I lower my eyes to the ground when walking the halls. Bury my head in books during lunch where I spend 40 minutes on the concrete ground with nobody to talk to and nothing to eat. Huddle into myself, make myself the smallest, most compact waste of oxygen so no one will have to bump into me when they are all off in their own universe--conversing, living, walking, aspiring--while I stand in the shadows not knowing what to do with my hands besides draw hard lines with my pen, grounding it into my notebook, letting the ink bleed onto the page, forming words and pictures that I can never hope to provide with this wretched anxiety looming like a black raincloud over my head.

Inside I have dreams, aspirations, goals. Despite extreme introversion, a person desires human contact once in a while. Craves some sort of attention. First I was the shy kid, tormented by my first grade teacher and publicly demeaned. Then by the 2nd grade I was beginning to rehabilitate. By 5th grade, I had a miraculous group of 5 close friends--something my mum was proud of me for, always being a reserved child. Middle school, I lost them all. Middle school I was the loser who everyone picked on and made rumours about and called ugly and emo in the hallways and jokingly asked out to the school dances only to have a crowd of kids burst out laughing from the corner. I began making myself small. I took no chance of drawing further attention, negative or positive. I found myself picking at the last straws and I could no longer afford the vulnerability. 

By the time I reached high school, I was the nobody.

I'm the kid with no name, that girl in the corner of the classroom who silently does her work but you've never heard her voice. Never. That voice belongs trapped on the paper where she draws and writes. And that's all you will ever hear of it.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I am the invisible child.
> 
> I lower my eyes to the ground when walking the halls. Bury my head in books during lunch where I spend 40 minutes on the concrete ground with nobody to talk to and nothing to eat. Huddle into myself, make myself the smallest, most compact waste of oxygen so no one will have to bump into me when they are all off in their own universe--conversing, living, walking, aspiring--while I stand in the shadows not knowing what to do with my hands besides draw hard lines with my pen, grounding it into my notebook, letting the ink bleed onto the page, forming words and pictures that I can never hope to provide with this wretched anxiety looming like a black raincloud over my head.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between being disliked and being unknown. Luckily, you can fix one of the two. It doesn't have to be the way you describe it. If you put forward the effort to meet people you could.


----------



## loveShy (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you ever feel intense pain when you have your chemotherapy sessions? Oh thats right you dont have cancer... you have SA... I AM SO SORRY IT MUST BE ROUGH.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

loveShy said:


> Do you ever feel intense pain when you have your chemotherapy sessions? Oh thats right you dont have cancer... you have SA... I AM SO SORRY IT MUST BE ROUGH.


To be fair... This is an SA forum. Not a cancer help forum.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe yes in reality, but everywhere I go, I always think ppl know me, talking about me. But it's just paranoid I guess. And I really think I don't fit in any social groups at school. I rarely talk at school. Besides few close friends, other ppl would really think I'm a real boring person. Also, they have many other friends and i don't.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

I tend to always Feel that way as well,
I was never the most social of people but I have to say that people dont bother giving others a chance when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Cael (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no friends in my uni even though its been almost 2 years I know how u feel.


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Mmhmm. I feel completely insignifant. At school it feels not individual. It feels kind of like we're sheep, just floating through the day observing, but making no difference. Except of all the normal sheep, I'm the small deformed and apparently invisible one going in the opposite direction. 
When I'm not at school I actually feel like a person who matters a little more, becaue it's less crowded and my family actually talks to me. But at HS...I almost never talk. I'm nervous all the time. I have one friend, and I'm beginning to doubt whether she even thinks of me as a friend.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'm the only one here that purposely become a nobody.Before, I just hung out with a normal group of friends, which occasionally hung out with the "popular" people, but I erased all ties by the time I got into high school.Basically, I feel more free this way.This allows me to eavesdrop and pull simple tricks on others without ever being suspected.Through the years, I've become a master of hiding and sneaking up on people as well.Being a nobody feels more fun to me for some reason.I spend my time trying to be perfect, being smarter than everyone else and able to defend myself decently.Maybe it's because I just want to make up for the loneliness of being a nobody.As a nobody, I don't have any moral guidelines, so I can deceive and trick as much as I can to anyone I know.In the end though, I'm just a stupid coward.It won't be long until people start noticing me as some weird introvert, but hey, if I'm better and different than everyone else at my school in one way or another, it doesn't matter.Perhaps it's better to not be known than to be associated with people you can't stand to be around.


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel invisible.


----------



## Stephanie361 (Mar 18, 2013)

I know how you feel. Everyday at school, even when I'm with my friends, I feel invisible and unimportant. Life sucks most times, but you just gotta fake a smile and just go with the flow...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

loveShy said:


> Do you ever feel intense pain when you have your chemotherapy sessions? Oh thats right you dont have cancer... you have SA... I AM SO SORRY IT MUST BE ROUGH.


And your on the social anxiety support forums because?


----------



## ThisIsBS (Mar 22, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I am the invisible child.
> 
> I lower my eyes to the ground when walking the halls. Bury my head in books during lunch where I spend 40 minutes on the concrete ground with nobody to talk to and nothing to eat. Huddle into myself, make myself the smallest, most compact waste of oxygen so no one will have to bump into me when they are all off in their own universe--conversing, living, walking, aspiring--while I stand in the shadows not knowing what to do with my hands besides draw hard lines with my pen, grounding it into my notebook, letting the ink bleed onto the page, forming words and pictures that I can never hope to provide with this wretched anxiety looming like a black raincloud over my head.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new. I'm going to be honest. When I read that, I cried. You are a very good writer, have you ever thought about being a professional writer someday? I just registered to these forums just to tell you this.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> The feeling when no one at school knows who you are, you are plankton of the social food chain, you don't fit in or belong to any group or social clique, and well, you feel like a nobody in general. I get this feeling every day at school and it really really sucks. I hope I'm not alone.


I have a group of friends, but as soon as I'm away from that small group, it's like nobody cares I'm there and when I speak no one cares what I say. I feel like a nobody a lot. Ur not alone:/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope 99% of the people in my school aren't worth my time anyway.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, high school is a tough time for many people. You had to run a narrow path between rule-bearing Authority Figures and the ubiquitous social pressures that everyone assumes are tough on teens because they're a new introduction; far from the truth, social pressures are tough on teens because the social pressures themselves are broken and sick and teens still have enough childish hope for life to resist them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ThisIsBS said:


> Hi, I'm new. I'm going to be honest. When I read that, I cried. You are a very good writer, have you ever thought about being a professional writer someday? I just registered to these forums just to tell you this.


Woah. That is the nicest compliment I've ever received. That made my day (well not that you cried; I'm sorry that you did. :c). I'm guessing you can empathize with the feeling of invisibility. My very first dream as a child was to grow up to be a writer, but I got shot down when I realized I was nothing special in high school. In elementary and middle school I was praised for my writing, especially in fiction, but as soon as I got to high school and enrolled in AP English classes, I began receiving low grades for my essays. I got discouraged. I never wanted to write again. I can't thank you enough for that seed of encouragement/reassurance though. And welcome to SAS!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I am the invisible child.
> 
> I lower my eyes to the ground when walking the halls. Bury my head in books during lunch where I spend 40 minutes on the concrete ground with nobody to talk to and nothing to eat. Huddle into myself, make myself the smallest, most compact waste of oxygen so no one will have to bump into me when they are all off in their own universe--conversing, living, walking, aspiring--while I stand in the shadows not knowing what to do with my hands besides draw hard lines with my pen, grounding it into my notebook, letting the ink bleed onto the page, forming words and pictures that I can never hope to provide with this wretched anxiety looming like a black raincloud over my head.
> 
> ...


Damn, like someone else pointed out, this is beautiful and extremely well written. I can relate to a lot of that (mostly everything) so that makes it even more touching.

I've had decent times, bad times and horrible times. Probably the decent times were in primary school when I actually had some friends I played with on a daily basis and enjoyed it but my bet is that we were so young we weren't self-aware so everything was much more easier.

In middle school I started sinking into anonymity, becoming extremely self-conscious and being avoided by most people on the premise that I'm the weird kid who would ruin their image and their popularity, thus negatively influencing their life. Got bullied and mocked, I had a thin skin back then so insults would easily get to me and ironically, motivating people to continue with it.

High school was the complete fall into anonymity with shades of mocking but by this time I was a veteran so there's little that got or still gets to me if it comes from my colleagues. Now I just come to school, get forced into this metaphorical cloak of invisibility my classmates created for me and just sit there. On breaks, when everyone goes outside to fulfill their lifelong dream of smoking and gossiping, I usually stay in class and pretend to read something or write or do anything that might make me think that I actually exist.

The only social interaction I get is mostly with one of the school guards who likes football a lot so we talk on breaks or when someone needs something from me or I am their last option which I find very hypocritical.

I wish that for once I'd meet someone more like me because even the most introverted person in the world feels the need for human interaction. I guess this is why I like this site, despite the depressive posts and everything, I met/observed a lot of interesting persons that I would really like to know and even interacting with them online feels nice.


----------



## Holly Wood (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm "new" (the year is almost over) in school and I have no friends, only this girl I used to be friends with in my other school. I think I won't make any friend because even thoug I think people likes me I'm the weird one and I have nothing in common with anyone (even if I did I wouldn't know what to talk about). So I'm alone most of the time checking my phone.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I did for the past two years too, ever since my good friend left and I was left to be around my anorexic friend, she just used me and belittled me at every possible chance - eventually I distanced myself away from her but I was left with nobody really because I used to be so shy and didn't really realise how little confidence I had been left with to even try to make a change for myself, I always felt so small, it was a mess of two years at least I got good results, I'm happy I found motivation somewhere, such unpleasant memories of unhappy times.

Hope that everyone in this thread can get through it, and find happier times soon. So thankful I can look up to better times now!

Just keep your motivation for change!


----------



## NightSkies105 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, it's like I'm not even...there, like nobody can even see me. I only have one... "friend" but I don't have any classes with her, so I don't even see her until lunch. But even then, we don't even talk to each other, we just sit next to each other and just eat our food and draw, while not saying a thing. 

Sometimes I see the other people she's friends with and they'll have conversations, making jokes and laugh with each other... and they'll be doing it right in front of me. I'll just be sitting there...as though I'm nothing. Like I'm just...there... :um It makes me kinda jealous and makes me wish that I could have conversations like that with her again...

It's been like this since I started high school...I'm in the 10th grade now...


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Its probably because you are a nobody. Do you do anything to be not a nobody? On the sports team? Leadership? If you don't do anything, you are a nobody.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I feel the same way. You're not alone.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

jJoe said:


> And your on the social anxiety support forums because?


Exactly, I hate when ppl belittle our problems. Yes, I know some ppl face really tough hardships but not being able to experience anything is also hard. 
So why should we ignore our problems.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't actually, but I wish I could be.

Because I'm always on my own people easily take notice of me and there's a ****load of gossiping, talking behind my back about me.

Quite literally every single person knows my name in that school and I'll have total strangers just bump into me and they'll know my name, it's like I'm a celebrity there.

More like a freakshow I guess, but whatever.


----------



## Tinky1197 (May 18, 2013)

Your definitely not alone... I feel like this everyday too and what makes me feel better is that maybe in college I can try and be a new person that can actually make friends and no one will be surprised when they see me being outgoing so I won't hve anything holding me down.. Maybe that can help you to?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Most teenagers are sheep. As sheep, they are attracted to their own kind. So if you're not a sheep, they end up ignoring and/or hating you.


----------



## elizabethseal (May 19, 2013)

SuicideSilence said:


> I feel the same way. You're not alone.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

Go to my house everyday during lunchtimes, luckily I only live 5 min away. If I were to stay at lunch I would be by myself. A lot of the time I am sad because of being invisible and not having many(*cough* any) friends, but it does have some perks. About 1/4 through my English class I got bored so I grabbed my bag and literally walked out of class while the teacher was teaching. I was at the back of the class and she didn't notice, I still got marked there


----------



## FollowTheHorizon (Jan 7, 2013)

I literally just graduated high school last Sunday, so I'm not some adult far removed from the experience. I know this might seem cliche, but it gets better; maybe not the situation, but how you can deal with it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah a lot.. but I graduated this week ;d


----------

